# Detention question



## chris the merc (29 Jun 2011)

One fellow merc was wondering,

He knows that 15 days and over of detention you get sent to CFSPDB. He knows the routine there.

But, if you get sentenced to under 15 days dentention, you stay in the guardhouse. My fellow merc wants to know like what is the routine like if you are a detainee in the guardhouse and not in DB?


----------



## Stoker (29 Jun 2011)

Tell him to screw up and he'll find out real quick.


----------



## Teflon (29 Jun 2011)

> One fellow merc was wondering,



You have used this line twice already today, either you have alot of very inquisitive "merc" friends or you use this to cover up your own. 


Have you ever posted "I have a question,..." in a forum or are you too busy "helping" others?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jun 2011)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> One fellow merc was wondering,
> 
> He knows that 15 days and over of detention you get sent to CFSPDB. He knows the routine there.
> 
> But, if you get sentenced to under 15 days dentention, you stay in the guardhouse. My fellow merc wants to know like what is the routine like if you are a detainee in the guardhouse and not in DB?



'mercs'  : don't get detention in our SDB. That is reserved for serving pers in the CF. Not dipwads, paintballers or douche nozzles.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## chris the merc (29 Jun 2011)

Teflon said:
			
		

> You have used this line twice already today, either you have alot of very inquisitive "merc" friends or you use this to cover up your own.



I do have alot of merc friends. I even have alot of friends in the slovenian military where I play chaplain sometimes.

Now, answer my question. What happens if you get sentenced to 14 days and under detention? What is the routine like in the guardhouse for the detainee? Is it like DB?

Oh, and militray guardhouses can house civilians, too.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jun 2011)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> I do have alot of merc friends. I even have alot of friends in the slovenian military where I play chaplain sometimes.
> 
> Now, answer my question. What happens if you get sentenced to 14 days and under detention? What is the routine like in the guardhouse for the detainee? Is it like DB?
> 
> Oh, and militray guardhouses can house civilians, too.


Tell your 'merc' buds to go read Soldier of Fortune or some such. The CF is not interested in 'mercs'
You also have no sort of standing whatsoever here, to be making any kind of demands.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

